# Methadrol Extreme PCT and side effects



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 16, 2011)

I ran methadrol extreme for two weeks. 1 pill a day for fist two weeks and two pills ever other day for the last two weeks. I ran 2 pills of formadrol for pct for two weeks and now running 3 pills a day of reversitrol v.2 on my third week. I have had a slight loss of libido though. How do I get this back? Nolva and clomid are illegal so I dont have access to them. Was this pct good enough?


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd definitely get some nolva or clomid. If you look for research chems, you can find them. Aside from that, some hc generate or phyto serms would both be good at bringing the libido back.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 16, 2011)

What about legal supplements that you can get a vitamin shoppe or stores? I don't have a credit card because I don't have a job.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it too late to take clomid. If I do get it, it will be a while. Is the loss of libido just in my head?


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Is it too late to take clomid. If I do get it, it will be a while. Is the loss of libido just in my head?



It's probably both, man. It's there but you're thinking so much about it that it seems worse. I'd advise nova, clomid, or torem. And hc generate or phyto serms for OTC.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 16, 2011)

It is always better late than never. Id definitely try picking up clomid and hcg enerate if you can. Get someone else to buy it for you and pay them if you have to. Would be much better than letting yourself get messed up.


----------



## mber (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in the same boat right now, finishing up my ME cycle with same results.  Love this stuff for the muscles it gave me but gotta work on getting my drive back.   I'll be using this advice too.  IronMagLabs, do you think the Ultra Male RX coming out soon will help?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> It is always better late than never. Id definitely try picking up clomid and hcg enerate if you can. Get someone else to buy it for you and pay them if you have to. Would be much better than letting yourself get messed up.


 Is there anyone on this forum that lives in MA that I could drive to and pick it up? I don't have a credit card.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

nick papageorgio said:


> you can use a debit card, it doesn't need to be credit...
> Need to build muscle is based out of Mass also.
> 
> if you order from them use needto139 for 15% off!


 The link got broken when I tried to order it. Do you know of anyone in 
ma that has 
hcgen I can drive to get it and pay for it?


----------



## Rahl (Jun 17, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> The link got broken when I tried to order it. Do you know of anyone in
> ma that has
> hcgen I can drive to get it and pay for it?



They take paypal if you've got a bank account you can use it. If you're in MA it would get to you in a day. Like tomorrow if you order it today most likely. Just a thought.


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

get a serm....you could end up having no libido for months if not....like others have said get a stronger t booster than what you have....hcgenerate or phytoserms are top notch


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

REversitol v2 says that it has a SERM in it 200mg on the back of the bottle.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

Rahl said:


> They take paypal if you've got a bank account you can use it. If you're in MA it would get to you in a day. Like tomorrow if you order it today most likely. Just a thought.


How does paypal work? Do I just type in my atm card number?


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> REversitol v2 says that it has a SERM in it 200mg on the back of the bottle.


 
ahh crap of course it does.....

i mean a real SERM, like clomid or nolva


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

SuperDiesel said:


> ahh crap of course it does.....
> 
> i mean a real SERM, like clomid or nolva


 So is the SERM provided not good enough in revisitrol?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 17, 2011)

Rahl said:


> Grab some HCGen and a tub of bulk DAA powder.


Test drive has almost the same ingridents as HCGenerate. Is it just as good or nearly as good?
http://www.*****************.com/store/Test-boosting-PCT/-HCGenerate-p45.html
http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/p...rate-if-you-take-nolva-clomid-pct-682879.html

Test Drive by EST - 8E-1005 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Rahl (Jun 18, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Test drive has almost the same ingridents as HCGenerate. Is it just as good or nearly as good?
> http://www.*****************.com/store/Test-boosting-PCT/-HCGenerate-p45.html
> Why you should use hcgenerate if you take nolva/clomid for pct.
> 
> Test Drive by EST - 8E-1005 - at The Vitamin Shoppe



I like some of EST's stuff actually. I've not used Test Drive. The big difference I see is the lack of Fadogia in Test Drive. IMO that's what makes HCGen work so well. Plus like I said if you look around a little you can find it almost at that same price.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 18, 2011)

Rahl said:


> I like some of EST's stuff actually. I've not used Test Drive. The big difference I see is the lack of Fadogia in Test Drive. IMO that's what makes HCGen work so well. Plus like I said if you look around a little you can find it almost at that same price.


 I just picked up Test today. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 19, 2011)

A SERM would of helped some but afterwards you could of had an estrogen rebound.  TO prevent this proper PCT would of been Aromasin and Clomid.  Now if you go the legal route there are options available but they may take longer to work.  I would of used IronMagLabs new econtrol with 6-oxo (a natural aromatase inhibitor) with anabolic matrix or tribulus.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> A SERM would of helped some but afterwards you could of had an estrogen rebound.  TO prevent this proper PCT would of been Aromasin and Clomid.  Now if you go the legal route there are options available but they may take longer to work.  I would of used IronMagLabs new econtrol with 6-oxo (a natural aromatase inhibitor) with anabolic matrix or tribulus.


What's the active in E control?


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rahl said:


> What's the active in E control?



E-Control RX by Ironmaglabs is 6-oxo.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> A SERM would of helped some but afterwards you could of had an estrogen rebound. TO prevent this proper PCT would of been Aromasin and Clomid. Now if you go the legal route there are options available but they may take longer to work. I would of used IronMagLabs new econtrol with 6-oxo (a natural aromatase inhibitor) with anabolic matrix or tribulus.


 I am not using fanugreek seed, milk thistle, test drive est and reviersitrol v2. Is that good enough?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 19, 2011)

I meant to say I am *know using.


----------



## Rahl (Jun 20, 2011)

jrp4277 said:


> E-Control RX by Ironmaglabs is 6-oxo.



Did it say that when I asked originally? LOL Sorry, I'm getting old I guess. Yeah, 6 oxo's good stuff.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm starting to lose all my gains. How do I stop this?


----------



## mattrag (Jun 22, 2011)

quite honestly your cycle was only for 2 weeks so the gains are not gonna stay with you indefinitely, and seeing your PCT didn't include a SERM I would say that the two weeks on, if they gave you good results was mostly water retention. 

All else aside, how's your diet? If your not eating the same on cycle as off (muscle gain wise), your body will just start eating away at your new muscle. Specially if the weights in the gym went down too.


----------



## caaraa (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it too late to take clomid.


----------



## flash89912 (Jun 22, 2011)

Geeze you can easily find out how to run a proper cycle by using the search. Why start a cycle of something this harsh without having nolva on hand at the very least! That's why shit gets banned..


----------



## mattrag (Jun 22, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Geeze you can easily find out how to run a proper cycle by using the search. Why start a cycle of something this harsh without having nolva on hand at the very least! That's why shit get banned..



Or at least realize the problems that come with:
1. not running proper PCT
2. not keeping the intensity of workouts/eating the same in PCT
3. asking these questions on forums that have a search function.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 23, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Or at least realize the problems that come with:
> 1. not running proper PCT
> 2. not keeping the intensity of workouts/eating the same in PCT
> 3. asking these questions on forums that have a search function.


Reversitrol v2 has a serm. I ran the cycle for 4 weeks. Reversitrol for 2 weeks and formadrol extreme serm for 2 weeks. i cant use illegal serms such as nolva and clomid.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 23, 2011)

i work for gov, I cant take illegal substances


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> i work for gov, I cant take illegal substances



Well then you should've known stuff like this could happen to your gains. 

I think the only reason why companies can sell things like designer steroids, or prohormones is because of some loop hole in the law. Their claims etc. are true as they do give you gains. But like anything we put into our bodies we should know the full spectrum of things that can come with it. Taking the risk of not running a REAL serm PCT is part of it. Most who take these supps know that risk and they know the risk of taking SERMs. 

btw, if you are to be tested, depending on what panel your gov body uses methadrol would probably test you as positive for drugs as taking a SERM.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 23, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Well then you should've known stuff like this could happen to your gains.
> 
> I think the only reason why companies can sell things like designer steroids, or prohormones is because of some loop hole in the law. Their claims etc. are true as they do give you gains. But like anything we put into our bodies we should know the full spectrum of things that can come with it. Taking the risk of not running a REAL serm PCT is part of it. Most who take these supps know that risk and they know the risk of taking SERMs.
> 
> btw, if you are to be tested, depending on what panel your gov body uses methadrol would probably test you as positive for drugs as taking a SERM.


So you're saying reversitrol and formadrol extreme are not good enough serms?


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So you're saying reversitrol and formadrol extreme are not good enough serms?



Unfortunately, everyone is different. Some ppl have never used SERMs, some ppl have never used PCT even. In some cases they might be good enough, but some times they are not. In your case, because you are losing mass, and losing libido i'd say they may not be enough for your expectations. Real SERMs like clomid, nolva, torem, etc. can get you back on track in weeks, while the OTC stuff may get you back to where you were (hormonal and libido) but it might take a while. And during that time you are "off", you can lose a lot of gains.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay makes sense. Thanks matt and everyone else.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 23, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Okay makes sense. Thanks matt and everyone else.



Glad to help you out  
Hope all goes well for you. You might want to run a test booster on the side aside too. You might be pushing your estrogen levels back to far down without rebalancing out your natural test levels. 

It seems you are worried about money so you can try using bulk DAA. 100g goes for around 13 bucks online. People have reported good results on it. Natural test booster, no worries about being illegal. Should get your boys back a little faster too if you have problems down there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 25, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Glad to help you out
> Hope all goes well for you. You might want to run a test booster on the side aside too. You might be pushing your estrogen levels back to far down without rebalancing out your natural test levels.
> 
> It seems you are worried about money so you can try using bulk DAA. 100g goes for around 13 bucks online. People have reported good results on it. Natural test booster, no worries about being illegal. Should get your boys back a little faster too if you have problems down there.
> ...


 I just bought HCGenerate today. I hope its a good t booster


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 25, 2011)

You just said you didnt have a job... And now you work for gov?....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jun 25, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> You just said you didnt have a job... And now you work for gov?....


Yup, started a job this week. Monday was my first day.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 12, 2011)

mattrag said:


> Glad to help you out
> Hope all goes well for you. *You might want to run a test booster on the side aside too. You might be pushing your estrogen levels back to far down without rebalancing out your natural test levels.*
> 
> It seems you are worried about money so you can try using bulk DAA. 100g goes for around 13 bucks online. People have reported good results on it. Natural test booster, no worries about being illegal. Should get your boys back a little faster too if you have problems down there.
> ...


 
Ok there is some mis information going on here.  First of all you do not need Nolva for PCT.  Nolva is a SERM which means it blocks estrogen from the receptors.  Nolva lowers IGF1 which can be worse during PCT.  SERMs will result in an estrogen rebound once you discontinue use.  Yes SERMs can get LH up and start to reboost natural Test but there is a better option,  a type II AI.  Aromasin or ATD or at the very least 6 oxo which is in IronMagLabs E control.  Type II AIs will not result in estrogen rebound that is why it is so important to run them with PCT and on cycle.  See AI lower estrogen not just block.  For example Aromasin actually works to boost test by lowering estrogen.  This makes your body realize there is a shortage of estrogen and the only way for the body to get more estrogen is to produce more testosterone.  This is how an AI boosts test.  This is process is called the negative feedback loop.  It works the other way too.  For example if you have too much estrogen your body will register that as your Test being too high so it shuts down production of Test.  This is what happens on cycle if you only block Estrogen by using a SERM and not an AI or use nothing and let estrogen get too high.  If you use an AI while on cycle it can help by keeping estrogen down in turn keeping your natural levels in better shape making PCT easier.  Hope this makes sense.  So based on the principles of the Negative Feedback loop the statement in Bold above is incorrect.  You do not need a test booster to balance out your low estrogen because having low estrogen will make your body produce more test on its own.  Adding an Test booster could help in this case though.  Your estrogen may not even be low since you are only using mild SERMs instead of an AI.  SERMs only block estrogen in certain receptors remember.  Hope you guys can understand this I tryed to break it down the best I could.  So my advice would be to get some Aromasin or E control and use a test booster like DAA or Trib or Anabeta or Substerone by LG for added boost.  By the way AIs and SERMs are not illegal to buy if you get them from research sites but they are not meant for Human use this is the loop hole that allows them to sell these products and they will not show up in any drug Test that I know of.


----------



## live to lift (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys new to the site I'm about to run a cycle of methadrol extreme stacked with advanced cycle sup.ultra male rx and anobolic matrix and need to knw the best pct to take for these products.?


----------

